# Lake Blackshear tournaments



## Codymathis (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anybody know of tournaments that go on at lake blackshear? looking to go fish them. im in the tifton area and thats the closest big lake to here.


----------



## shoalbass (Mar 20, 2012)

Ernie puts on a tournament the 1st and 3rd Sat of each month out of the State Park.


----------



## junebug1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Media bass


----------



## Hardwoods (Mar 21, 2012)

shoalbass said:


> Ernie puts on a tournament the 1st and 3rd Sat of each month out of the State Park.


 I'm just curious, do you fish those tournaments much?




Codymathis said:


> Does anybody know of tournaments that go on at lake blackshear? looking to go fish them. im in the tifton area and thats the closest big lake to here.



There is also the Fisherman for the Hungry tournaments. I believe the next one is April 14. There is usually a pretty big turnout for that one.


----------



## fish3rm8n (Apr 9, 2012)

It took 12lbs to win the Ernie's tourney this past week.


----------

